# ATO: Lodge online and get more time



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office's Small Business Newsroom:

*Lodge online and get more time*










*2 May 2019*

Most small businesses are eligible for an extra two weeks to lodge and pay their activity statement by lodging online.

Depending on your business type, you have options for lodging online including:

Standard Business Reporting (SBR) enabled software (cloud software) - often integrated with business software tailored to specific industries
Business Portal - a secure ATO website, used separately from other business software
myGov - if you're a sole trader and don't need any other software.
Note, changes are occurring to Java when using Internet Explorer and Safari that may mean you can't use your AUSkey to access online services such as the Business Portal. We recommend switching to Chrome or Firefox.

Remember, registered tax agents and BAS agents can help you with your tax.

*Find out about:*

Online services
AUSkey installer for Chrome and FirefoxExternal Link
*Watch:*

Lodge your BAS online [use link below to access video]
(https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/sma...odge-online-and-get-more-time/?sbnews20190508)


----------

